# Jailbird Jay



## robbaked (Dec 13, 2011)

I only knew him for a couple days, but he was a real good guy. I know a lot of people loved him. We had a nice memorial for him in austin. Please send your condolences.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 13, 2011)

really? are you sure? someone called me a few weeks ago and told me he was dead, but it turned out he was just really sick... im just trying to make sure this isn't another false report...

if so that's too bad. he was a funny guy, came over to the farm and hung out and bitched about all the hippies i live with. it was fun.


----------



## robbaked (Dec 13, 2011)

Matt Pist said:


> really? are you sure? someone called me a few weeks ago and told me he was dead, but it turned out he was just really sick... im just trying to make sure this isn't another false report...
> 
> if so that's too bad. he was a funny guy, came over to the farm and hung out and bitched about all the hippies i live with. it was fun.


Last monday


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 13, 2011)

damn, that's too bad.


----------



## menu (Dec 13, 2011)

I know 100% he died. very unfortunate. my boy is going to austin to get some of his ashes to spread em over the rails somewhere


----------



## Rana Ghana (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Skrrr/142280802547475
I need all remaining skrrr's to get in touch with me please. I need your numbers.
<=== Flying Thumbs #251
<+++ Skrrr CEO


----------



## Rana Ghana (Dec 13, 2011)

wildboy860 said:


> yeah, i heard about his passing from a few others. he died of liver failure. i met him and hung out with him on several occasions when i was in austin last winter. sad to see another good one lost. RIP JailBirdJay


He didn't die of liver failure. He choked on his own vomit while weak and blacked out on alcohol (not dope, he didn't do dope) at the slaughter/manchaca hop out here in Austin.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 14, 2011)

crazy... i remember lisa was freaking out about him possibly dieing down there, and then like a week or so later he does.

i liked jay and everything, but it's getting depressing seeing all my friends go out like this. it's not a good way to go, and i wish the punk scene wouldn't glorify it so fucking much.


----------



## anyways (Dec 14, 2011)

Just heard about Jay the other day. He was an amazing fucking guy and I love him dearly. Fucking pissed I didn't get to hang out with him before he went. I miss you dude.


----------



## L.C. (Dec 14, 2011)

What a shame. Was he alone? That really sucks!


----------



## Blackout (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah me haily and eli and kid were under the bridge when it happend shit sucks big ass nortick nigger r.i.p


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Jan 5, 2012)

What the fuck dude really? I just kicked it with that kid in Austin last year! Thats a trip yo.


----------



## eddo (Jan 5, 2012)

wow thats fucking shitty. definitely was a cool kid.


----------



## Blackout (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah shit sucks he was on a train about to leave but it started raining and he jumpt off and we all got shwilly and well im sure you can figure out the rest sorry to every one that new him


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah I've only been on the road for 4 years that's the first kid I've hung out with recently that died. Kinda of a trip yo. Last time I saw him he was in Austin and I saw him knock the shit out of some homebum off a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## earthowl (Jan 6, 2012)

i loved that giant butt-hole of a man. i remember us having the most endearingly manic friendship i can ever recall having.


----------



## earthowl (Jan 6, 2012)

earthowl said:


> i loved that giant butt-hole of a man. i remember us having the most endearingly manic friendship i can ever recall having.


----------



## BakkaBakkaBakka (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't say i've ever met him but it seems like pictures of him end up everywhere and i've always admired his tattoo's. I'll dedicate this next bowl to him. R.i.p


----------



## zoidbergthedog (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## thisisme (Jan 7, 2012)

thats a damn shame. i only met him once in albequerque a few years ago, but from what i knew he was a cool guy. sorry to hear this. RIP


----------



## benflippo (Jan 8, 2012)

i wrote a song for jailbird.

i met him in asheville, nc this summer.

wrote it before i knew he died...

he never got to hear it, but i figured it would mean a lot to the people who loved him.

reverbnation.com/spitshinestreetband


thanks...


----------



## Alaska (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice, a friend literally just posted this song on facebook.

Didn't know the guy, but it seems he is being widely celebrated. The song reenforces that feeling a lot, man.


----------



## OFFER (Jan 23, 2012)

FUCKIN SHITTY NEWS!!damn jaibird was a bad mothafucker....wish i coulda kicked it with him one last time......rest in piece you scurvy cur!!!you will be missed!


----------



## left52side (Feb 3, 2012)

wow I get out of jail to hear this shit. if anyone has any info please message me and let me know. Damn day is shot to shit now .....


----------



## trainhoppinbetty (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn. I heard this from like three different sets of kids while I was in Cali. The last one told me it was liver failure, but the kid who told me was young as fuck. He didn't even pronounce Jailbird's name right. Jailbird still owed me a two-step from Mike Batters birthday party the year before last. Fuck. Looks like I'll have to clean my own puke off the sidewalk next to the Mellow Mushroom.


----------



## left52side (Feb 23, 2012)

I have alot of pics of jailbird on my facebook page I cant seem to figure out how to load them on here.
Any help at all would be appreciated.
thanks so much.


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Feb 23, 2012)

left52side said:


> I have alot of pics of jailbird on my facebook page I cant seem to figure out how to load them on here.
> Any help at all would be appreciated.
> thanks so much.


simplest way i know is: open the image on FB, right click it and pick 'view image', copy http there and paste here using the tree icon


----------



## left52side (Feb 23, 2012)

These were all pictures taken finbetween belen and nola,via san antonio. derrick is in some of them to.
Hope everyone likes them,miss that kid.


----------



## graven (Jul 15, 2012)

I knew Jay when he was in Ann Arbor. Just heard last week that he was dead. He probably lived enough for 10 lifetimes, sucks he's gone.


----------



## Psyop (Jul 15, 2012)

R.I.P. Jailbird


----------



## Cristian (Aug 1, 2012)

i never knew him, but i saw his memorial in austin before i was going to hop out. rip jailbird jay.


----------



## Saidy (Jan 25, 2013)

I met him in nola at the pink squat after spending 80 days in opp. Needless to say we got wasted. He was really drunk and really upset that a. Couple of oogles called him an oogle. Hahevery time he saw someone wearing a black rag he'd be like" do you ride choo choos!?" Had fun kickin it in nola. Rip jailbird


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 31, 2013)

saidy, it was a different jay that was in the pink squat.


----------



## menu (Jan 31, 2013)

freepizzaforlife said:


> saidy, it was a different jay that was in the pink squat.


wordlife


----------



## menu (Jan 31, 2013)

niggaz call jay an oog? fuck kid. bet on the fact Id murk on less.

fucking oogs kid


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 31, 2013)

menu said:


> niggaz call jay an oog? fuck kid. bet on the fact Id murk on less.
> 
> fucking oogs kid



This sentence doesn't even make sense.


----------

